# fibro and heart rate



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

can the pain of fibro cause a rapid heart rate?? i have bad upper bad pain and my heart is pounding out of my throat....i had a nuclear stress test which was OK..but this mid back shoulder blade pain is scaring me..heart symptoms everyone tells me..i do have ibs d and panic anxiety diorder...too many things wrong with me to even begin..does fibro affect your mid back and hips?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

It can affect ANY part of the body and the mid back was a very bad area for me when my FM was at it's worst.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Keep in mind Knot that pain itself may raise someone's heart rate. Mid back shoulder blade pain can be associated with the Gall Bladder.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

BQ said:


> Keep in mind Knot that pain itself may raise someone's heart rate. Mid back shoulder blade pain can be associated with the Gall Bladder.


 mine has been gone since 1997 thanks anyway knot


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I forgot to mention that whenever i reach for anything..be it a pot or pan on a high shelve..or hanging clothes up in the closet any reaching up...kneading dough...and the darn pain in the mid back starts and goes on and on....does fibro act this way?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

knothappy said:


> I forgot to mention that whenever i reach for anything..be it a pot or pan on a high shelve..or hanging clothes up in the closet any reaching up...kneading dough...and the darn pain in the mid back starts and goes on and on....does fibro act this way?


Yup it does!


----------

